
Ginkgo Biloba - p4bl0
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginkgo_biloba
======
tudorw
"CYP2D6 activity, regarded generally as non-inducible, was increased by
exposure to common valerian (linear to dose) and G. biloba (highest
concentration). "
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17214607](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17214607)

It's an interesting substance for sure, I'd like to see more research into
it's use and effect.

